# papper or blunt?



## delta9THC (Apr 13, 2007)

what do you like best?choose your weapon. I like papper,I just cant mix weed and tobacco.


----------



## hgih (Apr 13, 2007)

def blunt


----------



## trichnut (May 13, 2007)

blunts for sure... how can anyone say no to something like this you can cram over 4 grams into that cannon


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2007)

If I have to smoke something other than the weed all by itself, I smoke a joint rolled in the smallest paper I can.

I don't like the taste of paper or cigars.

Personally, I'd rather smoke one of the tubes outta the cat box than smoke a blunt.....that's yuck with a capital Y.

Plain weed in a bowl.....Yikes, that's not one of the choices!


----------



## Bleek187 (May 13, 2007)

i like Bowls/bongs.. i like smoken Js when its just like me and one other person.. if theres a few ppl smoken.. say at a party or something.. ill role a blunt..  there all good.. but id say my fav is prolly ether a bowl or a j


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 13, 2007)

i would have to agree with stoney if i dont smoke it in a bowl than i will use the smallest paper out there lol but if ur smoking in a big group than a blunt would be the way to go


----------



## pot man27 (May 13, 2007)

i live by the blunt, id say atleast 20 g's of every ounce ive ever had has been put into a blunt there is nothing better in my opinion


----------



## trichnut (May 13, 2007)

blunts are great and they are 10 times better if you put the blunt in a jar for 2 weeks to cure it up, and then smoke it.  tastes so good and it will lay you out


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2007)

*Well we smoke nothing but bongs but would use papers before blunts for sure. Just can't stand the taste of a blunt. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2007)

Paper.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 14, 2007)

I would prefer a paper . AS small of one as possible , just meeting enough to be licked and glued . Blunts are ok everyonce in awhile , but usually make me gag . Nothing like some good bud wrapped up in a ZIG ZAG slowburner !!!!! just my $ 0.02


PEACE


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 15, 2007)

delta9THC said:
			
		

> I just cant mix weed and tobacco.


 
Blunts 4 show. Aint nothin Like some killa rapped in a Dutchie:ccc::ccc:.:ccc: Or some purp in a purple haze easy roll.:afroweed:. And Dutchie's are leaves. ~Peruvian Homie~:stoned:


----------



## Draston (May 15, 2007)

I said papers because if we don't have a pipe or our bong then we use a paper.


----------



## herbman (May 15, 2007)

blunt all the way......... MINT OPTIMO!!!!!


----------



## rasta (May 19, 2007)

jods 1.5 or small bamboo ........p,l,r


----------



## turtledro (May 20, 2007)

blunts get wet
grosss


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 22, 2007)

Flavored blunt wraps. I hate the taste of smoking paper.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2007)

paper all the way i dont like blunts but i smoke one every now and again id rather smoke a bowl tho like stoney said yup yup paper is wining too lol some one spelled paper wrong lol papper lmao


----------



## Bleek187 (May 25, 2007)

i like to take a peach philly.. split it and role it up.. then unwrap the green leaf off of a green dutch and wrap it around the philly i just roled.. U get tha peach taist (if you dont take the cancer paper out)  and the green leaf makes it burn real slow.. also U gotta take a lighter and dry the whole blunt out b4 U smoke it or it wants to get wet and try to come apart.. nothing worse than ******* in some weed thru tha end of a blunt.. i hate that.. Blunts are pretty good if the person rolen it knows what they doin.. rookies ****


----------



## Kupunakane (May 25, 2007)

Small ziggy has some great advantages. When it comes at you, and you see the red, white, and blue lights, don't panic just eat it and your safe. At least you get to pull a body high out of the deal. I'm not munchin a blunt for no one. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Flavored blunt wraps.



I agree 90%... Sometimes just a good sweet works too.  But, I will say that I like blunts for the simple reason that if you are smoking a blunt you are most likely smoking with friends.  And that's the best thing about smoking bud, hanging with your friends and smoking bud!

~Metalchick


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 27, 2007)

Blunts fa'sho all tha way,something i jus tried recently waz i roll my blunt then wrap the fingers of a fan leaf around my blunt, let it dry a day or 2 (really quick in front of a heater set on low) and when its dry it stays wraped on the blunt burns slow like an optimo but taste much smoother.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 27, 2007)

i dont care for them flavored wraps but a grape swisher sweet is the best


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 28, 2007)

Eh...I like smoking from a bowl the best. Especially my bong with water and ice. Definitely my favorite way to smoke.

buuuttttt...

If I have to smoke from something else it's definitely a blunt. I like apple and grape white-owls.


----------



## Rocker420 (May 28, 2007)

I would def have to say blunts are the way to go. My birthday was on friday and i rolled a fat blueberry blunt of some nice cali orange..mmm


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

Def

Blunts

Grape Swishers all the way.


----------



## freezeland (Jun 2, 2007)

paper and dont put tabac plz


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 23, 2007)

Blunts fo sho! So much variety in flavor so you can pick your favorite!


----------



## Grownincali420 (Jun 28, 2007)

herbman said:
			
		

> blunt all the way......... MINT OPTIMO!!!!!


 

to each his own man...but i say GROSS.. mint optimo's are like chewing a whole pack of winterfresh gum and blazing


----------



## Grownincali420 (Jun 28, 2007)

regular swishers still reign supreme...or dutchi's if you can find 'em

i just love how you can taste the quality of the buds


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

I would have to say papers, but that wasn't an option.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Jun 28, 2007)

hah we'll just consider that in the "pappers" catergory haha


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

*i like me a good purple haze blunt*


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

oh man, don't smoke the whites! haha. Blunts all the way. Smoke some, set it down, don't put it out it goes out! doesn't burn much, a GREAT high. Like i said, Blunt all the way! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Capone (Jul 3, 2007)

Pappers Run..And go out way to fast..BLUNTS all day everyday...GRAPE SWISHER with the GRAPE fill'in..lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

I like to use either a blunt wrap (easy, quick, great for rolling blunts) or getting a philly XL or a White Owl! The only down side i've noticed to white owl is sometimes they seem to be a bit more dry. Swishers put in too much flavour. Philly is prolly the best for rolling a blunt i'd say. Remember, never use a knife! fingers and finger nails only!! haha. Blunts all the way.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

royal blunt wraps, they come in many flavours

Wet Mango
Blueberry
Purple Haze
Jamaican Rum

just to name a few

White Owls ****... they are always dry.. gotta use alotta spit after your crack them.. but they are fairly cheap so it's all good.

Phillies are the shiznit, i like sweets and honey


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

hehe, well i found a store to get FRESH white owls, they're great then! lol. And yeah i use royals. Jamaican rum was the last one i sued today haha. I usually get watermellon, but i mean i'll just go in the store and grab like 10-20 not even looking and just stick 'em on the counter lol. but phillies are IMHO the best blunt if you're splitting one.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## BonesBUD (Jul 18, 2007)

blunts, but anything works. lol


----------



## louis (Aug 22, 2007)

Chocolate phillys...  It's like the appetizer before you get the munchies....


----------



## blondeboy (Mar 3, 2010)

You can't go to party with a tiny joint, but you can with a blunt.  I enjoy blunts w/o mixing tobaco with it and adding a trace of coco.   Occasionaly when I am alone and low on MJ, I have no other choice but to wrapping up a joint


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 4, 2010)

I like using paper with quality weed. Never smoked a blunt with quality weed because I think its a waste. Only smoke blunts with brick weed


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 4, 2010)

Blunts are great for inferior weed, but if it's tasty dank I would prefer a pap(P)er...bong is the best for me.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 4, 2010)

used to smoke alot of blunts and joints, i always chose blunts over joints. but now its all bowls, and other glass. occasional joint. i cant do blunts anymore. i like my tobacco and weed seperate....


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 16, 2010)

I've never smoked a blunt before. Its not that I am opposed to it, it just never comes up. Mostly I smoke by myself anyway eggcept for nephew or two.


----------

